
MiniWager Games - MiniWager
http://www.miniwager.com
======
hayMyFriends
Can I publish my games I have already built on your platform?

------
Greenfreckles1
What is Ether? bitcoins?

~~~
MiniWager
It is a Digital Currency that lets developers right custom smart contracts
that can manage escrow, and payout winners of our games in a secure way.

------
Sassafrass11
When do you launch?

